# School education in New Zealand



## SNK2016 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi,

We are planning to migrate from India to New Zealand and would like to know about the school education standard followed, e.g. International Curriculum like: IB or IGCSE etc. I am interested for classes 7th to 10th and 11th to 12th grade.

Regards,
SNK.


----------



## Zalak31 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi.. I am also from India. N I am still planning about NewZealand. Did you complete the PR process? How long did it take?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,
New Zealand follows it's own curriculum, but there are quite a few schools that offer the University of Cambridge International Examinations for 16 to 18 year olds.


----------



## SNK2016 (Jun 3, 2016)

We are in early stage of PR process.


----------



## SNK2016 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## DeeSS17 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, Have you shifted to NZ? Can you share your experience with us.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

DeeSS17 said:


> Hi, Have you shifted to NZ? Can you share your experience with us.


SNK2016 hasn't been active on the forum since the 6th June 2016, therefore it is unlikely you will get a reply.


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

*Need your guidance*

Hi There,
My name is Ashish, and i am from Delhi. I am keen to move to NZ from India, but don.t know if i will be eligible for the same. I read your threads here, thought i should check with you if you can guide me a bit.
I am 36, working in the capacity of Director Sales with a digital media firm. We are a family of 4, including my wife and kids (2 and 5 years respectively).

Your guidance will be highly appreciated.
Thanks.
Ashish






DeeSS17 said:


> Hi, Have you shifted to NZ? Can you share your experience with us.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

pahwashish said:


> Hi There,
> My name is Ashish, and i am from Delhi. I am keen to move to NZ from India, but don.t know if i will be eligible for the same. I read your threads here, thought i should check with you if you can guide me a bit.
> I am 36, working in the capacity of Director Sales with a digital media firm. We are a family of 4, including my wife and kids (2 and 5 years respectively).
> 
> ...


Sorry. I have no idea if you are eligible to apply. I don't know anything about you other than what you have posted. 
If you wish to migrate to NZ you need to score a minimum of 160 points on the EOI for Resident Visa via Skilled Migrant Category.
Your qualification must be recognized or it will need to be assessed by NZQA. 
All the info you need is on the immigration website www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot.



escapedtonz said:


> Sorry. I have no idea if you are eligible to apply. I don't know anything about you other than what you have posted.
> If you wish to migrate to NZ you need to score a minimum of 160 points on the EOI for Resident Visa via Skilled Migrant Category.
> Your qualification must be recognized or it will need to be assessed by NZQA.
> All the info you need is on the immigration website www.immigration.govt.nz


----------

